# EMT in free air (Bdlg to gazebo) & outdoor fans



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

alselec53 said:


> Posted this question in General talk too.. hope that's ok.
> 
> Cannot find the code req for running 1/2" emt from a commercial (restaurant) building to a outside sitting area (gazebo). Its about 7 or 8 ft from where I would run power from the building to the wooden structure (large gazebo). Is this legal? how would I support the emt pipe? How high do I have to be? Is there a min or max distance I can run pipe in free air? The other option is chip out the cement and go underground. Also, do they make a outdoor ceiling fans made for wet conditions, direct rain? not patio cover fans. Havent come accross this in my 25+ years of elec work. Any info would help.
> 
> Thanks AL



358.30 Securing and Supporting. EMT shall be installed
as a complete system in accordance with 300.18 and shall
be securely fastened in place and supported in accordance
with 358.30(A) and (B).
(A) Securely Fastened. EMT shall be securely fastened in
place at least every 3 m (10 ft). In addition, each EMT run
between termination points shall be securely fastened
within 900 mm (3 ft) of each outlet box, junction box, device
box, cabinet, conduit body, or other tubing termination.
Exception No. 1: Fastening of unbroken lengths shall be
permitted to be increased to a distance of 1.5 m (5 ft) where
structural members do not readily permit fastening within
900 mm (3 ft).
Exception No. 2: For concealed work in finished buildings
or prefinished wall panels where such securing is impracticable,
unbroken lengths (without coupling) of EMT shall
be permitted to be fished.
(B) Supports. Horizontal runs of EMT supported by openings
through framing members at intervals not greater than
3 m (10 ft) and securely fastened within 900 mm (3 ft) of
termination points shall be permitted.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

alselec53 said:


> Posted this question in General talk too.. hope that's ok.
> 
> Cannot find the code req for running 1/2" emt from a commercial (restaurant) building to a outside sitting area (gazebo). Its about 7 or 8 ft from where I would run power from the building to the wooden structure (large gazebo). Is this legal? how would I support the emt pipe? How high do I have to be? Is there a min or max distance I can run pipe in free air? The other option is chip out the cement and go underground. Also, do they make a outdoor ceiling fans made for wet conditions, direct rain? not patio cover fans. Havent come accross this in my 25+ years of elec work. Any info would help.
> 
> Thanks AL


Al you would be better off running the pipe under ground just give them a price for that Either that just run tryplex cable between the buildings.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

You could cut some thin strut in such a way that you make like a cantilevered support. Honestly from what it sounds like to me it doesn't matter what you do it's not gonna have much eye appeal


----------



## alselec53 (Jan 4, 2012)

*EMT free air*

Not sure I get this one, how would you support within 3 ft with nothing to support too? Then its every 10 ft after that? This is outside, nothing above to fasten too. Am I thinking wrong or reading it wrong? Thanks Al


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you don't have anything to support the pipe, then you need to install something to support the pipe. if the supports look like crap, then yes, your installation will look like crap. maybe you want to go underground.


----------



## alselec53 (Jan 4, 2012)

*EMT free air*

The unistrut is a good idea, but your right, probably wouldn't look to good. Probably have to go underground. Not even sure yet if its code to go overhead outside with emt?
Cant see how a service type drop would work either? short distance, less than 10 ft. Frustrating.. 
Thanks,


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Come out the side of the building to a WP box. Then run along the building for a foot or so and strap the pipe to the building. Then 90 to the gazebo and strap it at the closest point on the gazebo you can.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Come out the side of the building to a WP box. Then run along the building for a foot or so and strap the pipe to the building. Then 90 to the gazebo and strap it at the closest point on the gazebo you can.


 
I would do this^^^

Maybe even run rigid to make it a little stiffer.


8' isnt that far.


----------



## alselec53 (Jan 4, 2012)

*EMT free air*

Sounds ok, it would be 7 or 8 ft in free air, dont know if thats legal or not.
Thanks,


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Barring the AHJ, I would go with underground, as long as it’s just a walk path that you’re going to crossing. If you go in the ground go to ¾”. I would not go aerial someone will want to dunk something over it or drape lights from it seasonally. 


Two questions that you’ll need to ask the owner, are they going to ever put a wet bar or cash bar or any other anything out there other than their desired fan, maybe a light(s) and a receptacle or two. Second, is does he want you to order painted or paint the EMT.


Outdoors fans can be found on your favorite search engine.


Make sure the owner has all their ideas finalized before you do a thing.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It is less than 10' between the structures. There is no NEC rule that would prohibit this and the NEC does not specify a minimum height. Just put a support on each building and you are good to go as far as the NEC rules. 

That being said, I would go underground with PVC, and if I had to go overhead I would use rigid, not EMT.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm with the others here. I would go underground with rigid, and leave room for future expansion. Sure, 1/2" PVC would work, but why not go 1 1/2" to allow for further expansion if need be? Or hell, even 1" would work. 

Put it underground. No chance of it falling or becoming rusted, or someone trying to do pull ups on it, or draping stuff on it, etc. etc. 

Underground it's protected, and just looks nicer. 

Let us know what you and the owner decide.


----------



## alselec53 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like underground is the way to go.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

make sure you post pics of the install, so we can rip your work


----------

